# kel-tec pmr30



## waco99 (Apr 5, 2011)

has anyone had any problems with this gun


----------



## triggerman770 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Kel-tec PMR30*

yeah..getting them. have three on order from my distibutor since jan of 2010


----------



## tony2001577 (May 7, 2011)

My distibutor has told me there was a problem with the heat treating of the barrles and after that was fixed that they were VERY picky with ammo, that there was just a brand are two that would eject out of them . I have had them on back order for a very long time ........


----------



## triggerman770 (May 13, 2011)

*kel-tec*

I also heard they have had a magazine problem and trouble feeding due to them being tripplestack


----------



## 1022 (May 14, 2011)

Yes shot one a couple of weeks ago failure to feed on every shot with 5 different brands of ammo.


----------



## kemster99 (May 19, 2011)

been cycling hornady ammo just fine.  have run about 10 mags through one with no hiccups.


----------



## mike bell (May 20, 2011)

Thought I would pass this on to you fellers 



> current press release from Keltec:
> 
> PMR-30 Status Update IV
> 
> ...


----------



## Bamafan4life (May 23, 2011)

The reason there so hard to find is because kel tec is a smart company. If they had done a mass release on them look at how many they would be replacing there going to be hard to find until kel tec works out all the issues then they'll let out a big batch


----------



## waco99 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, will just wait until they get them straightened out before buying one


----------



## Paddle (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to send mine back.

 On the 38th shot I had a case rupture.

 I thought it blew up in my face. 

 If you search "PMR 30 case rupture" it will give some post to other sites about the problem.


----------

